# Wound tight folks



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Figure probally won't get to much action here but going to air it. Folks on here are way to sensitive, and take shit to much to heart. NOT ALL BUT SOME. Folks that want to learn can't and folks that have been doing their discipline are or come across as know it alls. Folks if you know everything there is to know and have nothing to learn or are not open minded why the F**K are you on a forum. Just my two cents. Others that know about shit but act stupid about it trying to lure others into a whirl wind. Well this will get locked up so if you have something to say, I suggest you say it quick:lol:


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Figure probally won't get to much action here but going to air it. Folks on here are way to sensitive, and take shit to much to heart. NOT ALL BUT SOME. Folks that want to learn can't and folks that have been doing their discipline are or come across as know it alls. Folks if you know everything there is to know and have nothing to learn or are not open minded why the F**K are you on a forum. Just my two cents. Others that know about shit but act stupid about it trying to lure others into a whirl wind. Well this will get locked up so if you have something to say, I suggest you say it quick:lol:


100% agree


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Harry, why did you post this in here.....it has the makings of a grrreat thread :lol:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Figure probally won't get to much action here but going to air it. Folks on here are way to sensitive, and take shit to much to heart. NOT ALL BUT SOME. Folks that want to learn can't and folks that have been doing their discipline are or come across as know it alls. Folks if you know everything there is to know and have nothing to learn or are not open minded why the F**K are you on a forum. Just my two cents. Others that know about shit but act stupid about it trying to lure others into a whirl wind. Well this will get locked up so if you have something to say, I suggest you say it quick:lol:


 
HUH???


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Believe it or not trying to get a point across as a one man army to the forum. I know its going to get nasty maybe so to avoid it from getting locked to quick I figured on go conflict free on everyones ass:lol:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> HUH???


I figured that resonse would come, just what it says Doug, is what it means!


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

People would rather be right in their own minds, even though they may not know the answer. It is hard to admit to being wrong. 

It goes against most peoples' belief in themselves that they can be wrong. 

I do not know if you are familiar with any investing but you see the same phenomenon. People will hold onto loosing positions, even though they are going to loose their money. You can see the phenomenon in the housing market. People are holding onto their house instead of lowering the price and getting out while the getting is good.

I enjoy the banter on the list but sometimes wish that threads did not get locked. I would rather someone just block the poster from posting on the thread, who is causing the trouble and leave the thread unlocked. I was enjoying the KNPV training thread until it was shut down.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Believe it or not trying to get a point across as a one man army to the forum. I know its going to get nasty maybe so to avoid it from getting locked to quick I figured on go conflict free on everyones ass:lol:


most people on this forum are very good dog "trainers" but come off as total tools.
Take the stick out, get over yourselves & enjoy life. \\/

P.S. good topic :mrgreen:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a bad track record of busting locked threads :roll: :roll: :roll: but go ahead Harry!!!

I think in Schutzhund, people tend to "follow the book" too much. Take tracking: we have 2 km tracking trials where the judge never follows you but where there are 3 articles, the last one is buried. There is a certain time in which you have to finish but that and finding all the articles is the only criteria.

I have known handlers do this and do IPO tracking, granted not many but *tracking is tracking!*

Our national Schutzhund trials used to include a decoy at the end of the track - there was object guarding - no sticking his hind leg in a basket but lying in front of the object and the rest was similar to Mondio.

I won't go in to Obedience but if all is said and done *obedience is obedience*.

*Biting is biting.*

At the moment we have Malis and GSDs in our club - security handlers, police, you name it we've got it! We have a Mondio handler as well. We can all learn from another as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Good topic ! i agree with you harry...and i will admit that im willfully challenged !! (i am NOT stubborn tho)


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

alice bezemer said:


> and i will admit that im willfully challenged !! (i am not stubborn tho)


huh?????? :---):---) =;


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> huh?????? :---):---) =;


I am so not going there [-X


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Folks not pointing fingers at any one individual, I know I have my moments on this forum, this posting is directed at me just as much.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok, Harry I will bite...

What are your suggestions on how to curtail it?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Ok, Harry I will bite...
> 
> What are your suggestions on how to curtail it?


Not suggesting shit Doug, We are all adults right. Not saying I'm not going to have any more moments, I love posting funny ass videos that peratin to what people post, its a bad habit. I'm a big joker that loves dogs and filled with sarcasm. All I'm going to say is stop taking shit to heart especially from a group on a forum. Take whats good and let the shit flow in one ear and out the other. Its like people that been screwing with dogs for 3-5 years that are now master trainers:-$


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Not suggesting shit Doug, We are all adults right. Not saying I'm not going to have any more moments, I love posting funny ass videos that peratin to what people post, its a bad habit. I'm a big joker that loves dogs and filled with sarcasm. All I'm going to say is stop taking shit to heart especially from a group on a forum. Take whats good and let the shit flow in one ear and out the other. Its like people that been screwing with dogs for 3-5 years that are now master trainers:-$


So, to reiterate Doug Zaga's question, where are the suggestions? We most of us know from our own clubs that the newcomer knows it all often enough!!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> So, to reiterate Doug Zaga's question, where are the suggestions? We most of us know from our own clubs that the newcomer knows it all often enough!!


Like I said we are all adults, not answering that question because I don't have the answer for everybody, everybody is different, I guess my answer is we have to figure that one out ourselves. As far as the new comers well if there attending clubs, departments or gov't maybe we need to lay down a clearer picture of shut the hell up watch, listen and learn your time will come. Maybe in a nicer way though. Of course if you have a legitimate question or legitimate answer please do share.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't have a legitimate question - I'm waiting for your suggestions as to how we should carry on with this thread?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I don't have a legitimate question - I'm waiting for your suggestions as to how we should carry on with this thread?


I think Harry made this topic more as an observation then anything else ? so i dont think theres a set way of how the thread should carry...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I think Harry made this topic more as an observation then anything else ? so i dont think theres a set way of how the thread should carry...


Once again Alice thankyou for seeing through the red tape:smile:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

OK, I missed it - no big deal - wouldn't be the first time lol


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I can't argue the point. My only concern is; this is a conflict free zone. That being so, nastiness isn't permitted. There is a thin line (on this forum anyway) from tactfully disagreeing and discussing to the normal flame wars the keyboard ninjas have to start. That said, please keep this conflict free. 

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll do my part and keep posting messed up vids of my and my dog


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I'll do my part and keep posting messed up vids of my and my dog


Hey at least all or most of the videos are dog related that you post. Alot of us are posting obnoxious videos with not even dogs in it, like myself:-$.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

I said it before,if you want to keep a thread clean post it under conflict free discussion.
Problem solved.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't believe the key board is the place to train dogs Ive been training dogs way to long the conventional way on the fly with like minded people and dogs you need split second decisions, reactions and timing all working as a team
There can be 10 solutions to the same problem knowing and understanding what solutions will work on a particular dog or modifying it as the session moves there ain't no script for dog training.
I come here to play and laugh at the jibber jabber and ass biters.


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

On a lot of the 4x4 forums I'm on they have a specific "anything goes" forum. This is where they have the flame wars, ask questions about liquor, ac units, politics, stupid people, how their jobs suck, etc and post videos and pics that aren't related to anything 4x4. Posters that get out of hand are usually banned (regardless of circumstances) so threads are rarely locked. They have threads 50+ pages long. 

Maybe have a forum that anything truly goes so people can't get butt hurt. If someone gets out of hand just ban them.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

This is primarily a working dog forum. We do have a "Lounge" where almost anything can be discussed. We still discourage politics and religion. If you look at the locked threads, it's not because they got "hot" but because they were taken off-topic with personal attacks, personal agendas and selfless, self-promotion. Rarely has a topic been closed just because the argument got hot. Your suggestion has been made on a couple of occasions. I'm sure the owner of the board will see it, but I wouldn't hold out too much hope. 

DFrost


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

David Frost said:


> We still discourage politics and religion.


Do you discourage it or is it against the forum rules?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> Do you discourage it or is it against the forum rules?


Both.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Politics and religion are in my eyes the quickest way to bring a forum down...people will never see eye to eye on either...hell this forum has enough bickering going on over dogs...disscusions run high and full of temper....assumptions are made and accusations thrown left and right and flamewars run rampant and still this one of the most tollerant forums i have ever been on and still this forum survives...allowing religion and politics here would soon take care of the survival tho...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

And....after every melt down it has come into vogue to have one of these, "we are adults" threads to save everyone from looking like a bunch of juveniles.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Like any other forum, this one adheres to Potter's Law:

"The amount of flak received on any subject is inversely proportional to the subject's true value.":-o

Sad but true...


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Or maybe it's Malloy's Maxim:

"The fact that monkeys have hands should give us pause."


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Politics are in _everything,_ gets in everything we do. Even dog related stuff like breed-specific legislation, sport or breed organiztions, hunting regulations, and a lot more. Discussing the "issues" that are in politics _is not discussing politics_. This forum has politics of it's own, but I'm not at liberty to discuss them.


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

For a newbieto this forum standpoint..there is some darn good training information that gets buried in bullshit. Amusing for a while, but tiresome for anyone wanting an answer. The GSd Pedigree site degenerated into the same hooting and hollering and lost any ability to offer real information or advice. Be a shame if the same happened here. Just sayin.


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

I rarely visit this forum anymore because of the_ bigger dick mentality_ here. When a real question is posted it is like who can whip it out and show off whose is bigger while slapping the original poster down. ](*,)
A handful of useful posts do come through...but mostly it seems antagonistic IMO.
When I joined this forum I was happy to see the variety of working dog categories and hoped to find intelligent and useful conversation within the threads. Sadly, this is seldom the case as they all seem to get off topic and become useless ramblings or an out and out fight. But alas, I still do pop in from time to time hoping to glean some education from others experience. So I guess I do remain hopeful lol....
Thanks for this thread topic, btw.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maybe we should open a "you know what" measuring topic and have it posted in the conflict free area ?

that way all issues would be solved in swoop


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

I think that people take what people say over the internet too seriously. Come one many of these people that post here and on other sites you do not know and will never see. People come on here asking for advice on dog training and yet the people offering the advice have never seen the dog or the handler. I don't understand why people get upset over what some stranger on the internet said. Who cares?\\/ Posting on forums are fun, you read and get a chuckle and enjoy the entertainment. 

Seriously, if you really want to learn to train for ring sport join a ring sport club with people who have been there done that and the same goes for Schutzhund. If the people in your club has never competed in a nationals and most only have a BH](*,) than maybe you should find a club with people that have more experience so that you can learn. 

Most of the questions that are asked are from people who are trying to do this crap on their on without paying to join a club or paying a professional trainer.:-k They are trying to get it done for free. To each his own but lighten up and try not to take what some unknown person on the internet has to say about you, your dog or training methods, who cares. 

Those who truly compete at a high level rarely post on forums, they are too busy preparing for national and world events.[-( Me, I'm here for the interesting reading and lately I've had too much time on my hands at work. :grin:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Mike Jones said:


> I think that people take what people say over the internet too seriously. Come one many of these people that post here and on other sites you do not know and will never see. People come on here asking for advice on dog training and yet the people offering the advice have never seen the dog or the handler. I don't understand why people get upset over what some stranger on the internet said. Who cares?\\/ Posting on forums are fun, you read and get a chuckle and enjoy the entertainment.
> 
> Seriously, if you really want to learn to train for ring sport join a ring sport club with people who have been there done that and the same goes for Schutzhund. If the people in your club has never competed in a nationals and most only have a BH](*,) than maybe you should find a club with people that have more experience so that you can learn.
> 
> ...


I think you hit the nail directly on the head Mike word for word. Hell I'm going to be on here until about Friday. Then I become a ghost which I know some are looking forward to so folk get your punches in while you can AHHHHHHHH HAHAHA.

Theres some really good people on here, and then so not so good I guess is being politically correct. But its true if you are on here talking about it non stop how are you training.

Me I am finishing up my Lyme Disease meds this Friday, and I am tucking tail and running and getting back to training baby and back into the grind of things and out of this dam house. I will still pop on but obviously have been on here to much lately and I guess to sarcastic for some feelings. Sorry WDF you will become my secondary again.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> so folk get your punches in while you can AHHHHHHHH HAHAHA.
> 
> I will still pop on but obviously have been on here to much lately and I guess to sarcastic for some feelings. Sorry WDF you will become my secondary again.


Hmmmm getting my punches in while i can huh.....ill take a raincheck on that one...ill store the punches for an opportune moment when you least expect it :lol: thats so much more fun 

as for you being to sarcastic for some feelings...welllll DAMN...we have a whole forum full of them...myself included so on my account dont feel you've been on here to much...there can NEVER be enough sarcasm in my book  so lets say you keep WDF as your primary...besides we need someone to post them related videos on whatever topic comes up


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Hmmmm getting my punches in while i can huh.....ill take a raincheck on that one...ill store the punches for an opportune moment when you least expect it :lol: thats so much more fun
> 
> as for you being to sarcastic for some feelings...welllll DAMN...we have a whole forum full of them...myself included so on my account dont feel you've been on here to much...there can NEVER be enough sarcasm in my book  so lets say you keep WDF as your primary...besides we need someone to post them related videos on whatever topic comes up


Appreciate it Alice, I will still hook it up when do needed. But am defently getting the hell out of this house come Friday. I feel like a yard pigeon. So when the meds end I'm free birding. Get back to the dogs / work , metal shop and most important my 4 year old son:grin:. Its been a primary for the last weeks or so, don't ever get bit by a F**KING deer tick.](*,)


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Both.


I dont understand what the big deal is. I bet that the people who dont play nice on teh forum didnt play nice on the playground either.

If you have a question, ask it. Evaluate the response and take from it what you need and want. Too many people ask questions and believe that there is a prerequisite for being entitled to an answer they like. In my opinion there is too much molly coddling BS everywhere. We need thicker skin, some humility, a sense of humour, and bigger balls. 

Although some of the caustic converstations are really fun to read through.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kat said;
"Although some of the caustic converstations are really fun to read through."


Just NOT on the conflict free discussion area! :wink:


----------

